# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Lo que ve un águila cuando vuela

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Este vídeo lo he tomado de la edición digital del HOY de Badajoz.

http://www.hoy.es/20130924/mas-actua...309240853.html

Un saludo cordial.

----------

